# problema con hsfconfig

## MyZelF

(ci riprovo qui, dopo essere passato per Hardware & Laptops)

Non riesco a far funzionare il pacchetto hsflinmodem sul portatile utilizzando gli ac-sources-2.4.21-r4.

hsfconfig dà questo errore:

```

# hsfconfig

Linux HSF softmodem drivers, version 5.03.27mbsibeta02122600

WARNING: this is an EXPERIMENTAL BETA VERSION of the HSF drivers for Linux.

USE AT YOUR OWN RISK! See the file /usr/lib/hsf/LICENSE for details.

Conexant Systems neither distributes nor maintains this package.

PLEASE DO NOT CONTACT CONEXANT REGARDING THIS SOFTWARE!!!

If you require assistance or need more information, go to:

              http://www.mbsi.ca/cnxtlindrv

Should we attempt to automatically configure your hardware? [yes]

Selected PCI VendorID=14F1 DeviceID=2F00

and INF file /etc/hsf/inf/linux_hsfi.inf

Supported countries:

ARGENTINA, AUSTRALIA, AUSTRIA, BANGLADESH,

BELGIUM, BOLIVIA, BRAZIL, BRUNEI, BULGARIA,

CANADA, CHILE, CHINA, COLOMBIA, COSTA_RICA,

CROATIA, CYPRUS, CZECH_REPUBLIC, DENMARK, DOMINICAN_REPUBLIC,

ECUADOR, EGYPT, EL_SALVADOR, FINLAND, FRANCE,

GERMANY, GREECE, GUATEMALA, HAITI, HONDURAS,

HONG-KONG, HUNGARY, ICELAND, INDIA, INDONESIA,

IRELAND, ISRAEL, ITALY, JAPAN, KOREA,

KUWAIT, LAOS, LATVIA, LIECHTENSTEIN, LUXEMBOURG,

MALAYSIA, MALTA, MEXICO, MYANMAR, NETHERLANDS,

NEW_ZEALAND, NORWAY, PAKISTAN, PANAMA, PARAGUAY,

PERU, PHILIPPINES, POLAND, PORTUGAL, ROMANIA,

RUSSIA, SAUDI_ARABIA, SINGAPORE, SLOVAKIA, SLOVENIA,

SOUTH_AFRICA, SPAIN, SRI_LANKA, SWEDEN, SWITZERLAND,

TAIWAN, THAILAND, TURKEY, UK, UKRAINE,

UNITED_ARAB_EMIRATES, URUGUAY, USA, VENEZUELA, VIETNAM

Please enter your country name [ITALY]:

Configuring modem for country: "ITALY"

You can change this setting later with the command "hsfconfig --country"

This package does not contain pre-built modules suitable for your system:

        Distribution: unknown-unknown

        Kernel arch: i686

        Kernel version: linux-2.4.21-ac4

Trying to automatically re-compile the modules..

(this requires a C compiler and proper kernel sources to be installed)

Where is the linux source build directory that matches your running kernel?

[/lib/modules/2.4.21-ac4/build]

Re-compiling HSF modules for kernel 2.4.21-ac4, using source directory

/lib/modules/2.4.21-ac4/build. Please wait..

ERROR: Module re-compilation and installation failed!

Please examine the log file "/tmp/hsfconfig-buildlog.txt" to determine why.
```

E controllando hsfconfig-buildlog.txt:

```
# tail /tmp/hsfconfig-buildlog.txt

In file included from serial_hsf.c:78:

../modules/osspec/include/oscompat.h:274:5: warning: multi-line string literals are deprecated

../modules/osspec/include/oscompat.h:287:34: warning: multi-line string literals are deprecated

../modules/osspec/include/oscompat.h:288:32: warning: multi-line string literals are deprecated

../modules/osspec/include/oscompat.h:290:24: warning: multi-line string literals are deprecated

../modules/osspec/include/oscompat.h:312:38: warning: multi-line string literals are deprecated

In file included from serial_hsf.c:893:

serial_core.c: In function `uart_close':

serial_core.c:1073: invalid operands to binary ==

make: *** [serial_hsf.o] Error 1

```

Qualche suggerimento?

----------

## cerri

Compila con un gcc piu' vecchio.

----------

## paolo

Devi per forza usare quel kernel?

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## BlueRaven

Ho avuto un problema simile, nel mio caso mi informava che non poteva usare un kernel con il supporto per la low latency patch (e io usavo i gentoo-sources).

Può darsi che anche nel tree -ac ci sia qualcosa che non gli piace.

Adesso uso i vanilla-sources e non ho avuto problemi di sorta.

----------

## paolo

Infatti il prob sembra essere di quel kernel lì.

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## MyZelF

 *paolo wrote:*   

> Devi per forza usare quel kernel?
> 
> 

 

Per ora questo ac è l'unico ad offrire un supporto acpi ottimale per il mio modello di portatile.

Cerri: con che versione del gcc potrei provare?

----------

## cerri

2.95.3.

Molti vecchi driver necessitano ancora quel compilatore ($PORTDIR/sys-devel/gcc/gcc-2.95.3-r8.ebuild).

Comunque, dalla faq del sito: *Quote:*   

> #  I have an ACPI-based machine and the driver is crashing or not loading.
> 
> It might be necessary to recompile a generic kernel from ftp.kernel.org with the latest ACPI (and perhaps also KACPID kernel lost interrupt) patches from http://sf.net/projects/acpi/
> 
> Alternatively you could try the 2.5 development kernel, which has better ACPI support. However we cannot guarantee that the drivers will work with development kernels since they are constantly evolving. 

 

----------

## MyZelF

Proverò anche questa, comunque dà questo errore solo con gli ac, mentre con i vanilla ed i gentoo-sources non ci sono problemi, a prescindere dalla versione di gcc utilizzata.

E' possibile installare da portage un versione più vecchia del gcc in un path separato, senza compromettere l'installazione corrente?

----------

## shev

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E' possibile installare da portage un versione più vecchia del gcc in un path separato, senza compromettere l'installazione corrente?

 

Certo che si. Tra l'altro ti consiglio di dare un'occhiata all'utility gcc-config, da linea di comando ti permette di scegliere che versione di gcc usare senza troppi sbattimenti  :Wink: 

----------

## MyZelF

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Certo che si. Tra l'altro ti consiglio di dare un'occhiata all'utility gcc-config, da linea di comando ti permette di scegliere che versione di gcc usare senza troppi sbattimenti 

 

Come faccio l'emerge senza downgrade della versione installata?

----------

## cerri

Puoi installarlo tranquillamente, utilizzera' un altro slot.

----------

## BlueRaven

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Proverò anche questa, comunque dà questo errore solo con gli ac, mentre con i vanilla ed i gentoo-sources non ci sono problemi, a prescindere dalla versione di gcc utilizzata.

 

Uh? A me, con i gentoo-sources, non si compilava.  :Crying or Very sad: 

Che versione dei driver stai usando? La mia è:

```
*  net-dialup/hsflinmodem

      Latest version available: 5.03.27.02122600

      Latest version installed: 5.03.27.02122600

      Size of downloaded files: 1,038 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.mbsi.ca/cnxtlindrv/

      Description: hsflinmodem - Modem driver for Connexant HSF chipset

```

----------

## MyZelF

 *BlueRaven wrote:*   

> [Uh? A me, con i gentoo-sources, non si compilava. 
> 
> Che versione dei driver stai usando? La mia è:
> 
> 

 

Ho usato i gentoo-sources sul portatile fino a qualche tempo fa, quindi forse era anche una versione diversa dei driver hsf.

Comunque, se non ricordo male, avevo dovuto togliere il supporto al "Preemptible Kernel" per evitare problemi.

----------

## BlueRaven

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Comunque, se non ricordo male, avevo dovuto togliere il supporto al "Preemptible Kernel" per evitare problemi.

 

Ah, ok, pensavo fossi riuscito a compilarlo con tutte le patch attivate.  :Shocked: 

----------

## cerri

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Comunque, se non ricordo male, avevo dovuto togliere il supporto al "Preemptible Kernel" per evitare problemi.

 

Ah, niente!   :Sad: 

----------

## MyZelF

 *cerri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ah, niente!  

 

ehehe... o così o niente modem...  :Sad: 

Fortunatamente non è un problema tenere "a portata di boot" diverse versioni del kernel, e visto che uso raramente il modem...

----------

